# Suggested Hikes Woodstock/Killington



## Angus (Oct 5, 2010)

going to be up that way for a weekend and would like to get in a hike 3-4 hours -not particularly strenuous but with some views. thanks.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 5, 2010)

Not hard at all, but the Deer's Leap hike behind the Long Trail Pub on Route 4 in Killington offers very nice views over Pico and the area.  

You can also roam around the many hiking trails on Mount Tom in Woodstock.  Those are all relatively easy and offer good views over Woodstock.  

If you want something bigger, hike Killington itself or Pico via the ski trails.


----------



## Angus (Oct 5, 2010)

any particular non- ski trail trail to summit Killington. I don't like hiking up ski trails. thanks for the other suggestions.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 5, 2010)

Across the street from the Long Trail Inn you can hike up the AT to the top of Pico.  Follow trail 2.5 miles until you reach the Pico Shelter, turn right off of the AT and follow blue blazes another .25 mile to Pico Peak @ 3,957' this section is kinda steep.

If you want to continue to Killington, when you hike back to the AT turn right at shelter and it is another 2 miles.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Oct 13, 2010)

My suggestion would be to do 2 hikes:

Hike # 1:


Killington mid-morning, best views when going up and at the top
Take "E Trail" which goes up through the woods from the bottom of Superstar and meanders to Killington Peak.  
You will go across some killer gladed trails off the peak, Julio and ... forget the other one. These are awesome to see during the summer/fall time - will make you want to re-visit to ski them.
When you get to the top, be sure to take the Cat-Walk trail to the real top, which is a rock face and will really get you the best view.
Be sure to grab a beer and burger at the peak lodge before you head to the top - you will have earned it be then.
This hike will take you about 1 hour and 25 min up.  To go down, you can hitch a ride on the gondola, or walk down racer's edge to snowdon mountain.

Hike #2:


After you have come down from Killington, hop in the car and head over the Deer's Leap, like others have recommended.  It will take you 45 min up and about 30-35 minutes down.  
Also has excellent views from the top but it is a very social hike - will be others with you.  The best part of this hike is the rock face at the top.  It's the kind of place where you will want to hang out for a while - enjoy the view.
This hike is best for the afternoon to late afternoon, due to the fantastic sunset.

Considering both hikes and lunch/driving time, you will start at 10am and be done by 3-4pm. Ideally you pick a sunny day and create a lasting memory!

Enjoy.  Report back!

B-Stead


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2010)

different kinda views

a bit south and my favorite place to take a walk in VT is Cavendish Gorge.  It's amazing and no one is ever there.  You can spend 3-4 hours easy walking around in there climbing in around the boulders within the Gorge.  The rock formations are amazing.  There's a very cool cave on the Southern Wall about half way up it.

http://www.northeastwaterfalls.com/waterfall.php?num=69&p=0


----------

